# ترنيمة حضن ايديك (مؤثرة جداااااا)



## بنت الملك22 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة حضن إيديــك - فريق قلب داوود*






*+ قلبى يا يسـوع فاكر .. لما فى ضيقتـى بيلجأ ليـك*
*واسيبك لما اكون قادر .. واشيل بإيديا حضن ايديك*





*قرار*





*+غريـبة انك بتسمعنـى .. غريـبة انك بترحمنى *
*غريـبة ياربى تندهلى .. فى عز ما قلبى قاسي عليك*
*فى عـــز ما قلبـــى قاســي عليك*​





*+ فى لحظة دموع بتملانى .. بلاقى ايديك ترعانى*​*ووقت غربتى المرة .. كنيستك بيتى ومكانى*​*وحبك هو يحمينـى .. ومن اوجاعى يشـفينـى*​*واحضانك تدفينـى .. ولا مـرة بتنـسانــى*​




*+ فى لحظة آثام بتجرحنى .. بلاقى عينيك تفرحنى*​*غريبة انك تفرحنى .. وتنسى يارب نكرانى*​*ولما اصرخ إليك ربي .. وأقول كبر أوى ذنبى*​*قلبى من الفرح يبكى .. لأنو رجِع إليك تــانى*​


*لأنو رجـع إليك تــــــانى*


للتحميل

http://www.linkyoutube.com/watch/?v=Pp1uYlEB2qc&feature=related



*
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 نوفمبر 2008)

انتى رائعه يابنت الملك الترنيمه خطيرة والبنت صوتها مؤثر تحفه تحفه تحفه
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليكى يسوع يحفظك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرررررررسى كتير على الترنيمه يا بنت الملك 

جارى التحميل . . . . . . . .  .. . . . .

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمه حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
ميرسى ليكى وياريت عايزين تراينم كتير حلوة تانى​


----------



## twety (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> *+غريـبة انك بتسمعنـى .. غريـبة انك بترحمنى
> غريـبة ياربى تندهلى .. فى عز ما قلبى قاسي عليك*
> *فى عـــز ما قلبـــى قاســي عليك*


 
*كتير حلوة الترنيمه دى*
*شكرا ياقمر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*الترنيمة حلوة جدا 
انا كنت بقولها في الكورال تبع كنيستي
وكان نفسي اجبها...
شكراااااااااااااااااا
​*


----------



## totevip (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الترنيمة وحارى التحميل


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله جدا يا بنت الملك 
وبجد ترنيمه مؤثره بجد وصوت رائع اوى للمرنمه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك
​*


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*
ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررسى جدا على الترنيمة وبجد ربنا يعوضك يا بنت المللك و أنا فخورة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا بمعرفتك بقوة رب المجد تبقى فى تقدم دائما*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_ميرسي على ردودكم الحلوة دى 
المسيح يبارك حياتكم ويملاها سلام 
كيرياكوكومانكوكىتويتىبيشوتوتيرامىبنوتة
​_


----------



## gogooo2day (8 ديسمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## doha11 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليكى يا بنت الملك على الترنيمة الجميلة

وفى انتظار المزيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totaagogo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليكى كتير يا بنت الملك انا كان عندى الترنيمة دى بس اتمسحت وكنت بدور عليها شكرا انك جبتيها ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## nonobibo (19 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا:kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap:


----------

